# .223 for big game? Interesting tests...



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Here we go again... Another "is a .223 big enough for deer" topic. :lol:

Click the link and read the article. I found it very interesting and informative.

http://www.gunsandhunting.com/Bullethitsbone.html

The results of the .223 penetration THROUGH BONE compared to the .30 calibers was very surprising!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting! I wonder what those bigger 223 loads would look like; I believe there are some as big as 90 grains or so.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very interesting article.

I've been to that shop in Glenrock many times. Glenrock is the prairie dog capital of the world. kinda of a place of legend. It's where the "Red Mist Society" hung out, every year, spring and fall.

No argument about .223 being big enough here. .223 is illegal for big game in Wyoming, has to be .24 caliber or larger, among some other rules.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

If you can get a 223 to stabilize the 60 to 70 grain nosler partition bullets, it would be deadly from 150 to 200 yards. I tried to handload some but could not get any accurracy with the heavier partitions for my rifle.


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

....well, there ya go. I just clicked on the link and the article seems to corroborate my findings....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I shoot the 60 grn. Vmax's in my .223's and they stabilize great. The rifles are Savages with a 1/9 twist. The dogs don't know what hit em. I would be reluctant to go after anything bigger then a yote with one.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

With the right bullet (one designed for big game) and with proper bullet placement, the 223 should be perfectly adequate for smaller big game animals. Once the quarry exceeded 200 pounds or so, I would prefer a larger bullet.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Woo! I cant wait to shoot a moose with my 36 gr Varmint Grenades in my 22 Hornet!


You're goin' down moose! :lol:


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Woo! I cant wait to shoot a moose with my 36 gr Varmint Grenades in my 22 Hornet!
> 
> You're goin' down moose! :lol:


*Nosler Partition *through the rib cage would put one down.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I would be reluctant to go after anything bigger then a yote with one.


AMEN Al!
I think we could debate til the cows come home on whether or not this is really an acceptable way to hunt big game. Ultimately it seems that this should be up to the discretion of the hunter, but sometimes an individual's discretion is ill advised to say the least.

I personally dont care if I have a Nosler Partition, a Barnes TSX, a Sierra BTHP, or a Hornady V-Max (all of which IMO have respectable performance), I personally would never use a .224 bullet on anything much larger than a coyote because I dont think that it would be a humane way to dispatch an animal. 
Would I shoot a deer with a .223 if that was my only choice? Yes. But if that was my only and last option.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

150 pound deer, Iraqi insurgent, or Afghan rebel. Makes no difference.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Loke said:


> Iraqi insurgent, or Afghan rebel. Makes no difference.


I wouldnt care if I killed one of those humanely.....


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Loke said:


> 150 pound deer, Iraqi insurgent, or Afghan rebel. Makes no difference.


even them it takes a couple rounds sometimes


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is all about putting a good bullet through the vitals of whatever you are hunting. A V-Max is not a big game bullet, a TSX or Partition is. Even well hit with an adequate bullet, some animals refuse to die on the spot. That is the nature of the game. My point is that you don't need 10,000 foot pounds of energy to kill a 100 pound animal. Just put a hole in a vital spot and when they run out of blood they will die.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I agree. If you make the shot in the vitals then your going to kill that animal, but sometimes people don't make good shots out in the field because of buck fever, misjudging the distance etc. If someone wants to hunt with a .223 then I'm fine with that because it's *their* choice, but I like something with more knock down power like my 7mm.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I've seen 500 + yard kills with a .223 :wink: I've got a mini-14 I'll hunt deer with. Letting my wife hunt with it this year. A little more selective on shots with it though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I've seen 500 + yard kills with a .223 :wink: I've got a mini-14 I'll hunt deer with. Letting my wife hunt with it this year. A little more selective on shots with it though.


Lets put this debate to rest here.
Since you are the only one that is going to use a .223 for hunting deer this year. If you harvest an animal with a .223, will you please make a post about it and how the performance was? And also post how well it dispatched the animal (fast or slow).I think this should help determine if it is worth it or not.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Absolutely :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen 500 + yard kills with a .223 :wink: I've got a mini-14 I'll hunt deer with. Letting my wife hunt with it this year. A little more selective on shots with it though.
> ...


I have been tempted many times, I just love my savage in 223, the accutrigger is so slick and is the one I shoot the most accurately of my whole collection... However, when I compared my 223 bullet to the 7 mag I find myself asking myself WTH was I thinking? There is just no comparison. For hunting the farm this year where a quiet shot, no packing around that heavy bull barrel up the mountain and the farthest possible shot would possibly be up to 150 yards I may bring it as a backup... 
Would it be any different Bax if it were a 22-250 in say a 90 gr load? Faster, flatter and more KE, but I will guess that your conclusion is the same, right?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> Would it be any different Bax if it were a 22-250 in say a 90 gr load? Faster, flatter and more KE, but I will guess that your conclusion is the same, right?


I think that would be a great test as well!


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

.22-250--- One shot to the chest dropped a deer immediately and it was DRT. I believe he used a 70 grain bullet but am not sure. Another hunt with the .22-250--hit the deer in the front shoulder, put the deer down immediately but it traveled a long way (1.5 miles) after getting back up and required a 2nd shot. (I believe this one was with a Federal trophy bonded bear claw). I witnessed both of these events although I had argued the gun was not a good deer rifle. That would give credence to the argument shot placement is more critical, but I still argue bigger is better.


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

My friend borrowed my .223 for the the deer hunt a few years back and killed a three point at 75yrds with one well placed shot in the boiler room. He used 55 grain soft points ( He borrowed those two). The deer ran about 30yrds after being hit.


----------



## colpin (Nov 25, 2008)

I shot a deer with my 223 two years ago. 55g hollow point three inches below the chin dropped him where he stood from 170 yards.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Barnes makes a 55 grain Triple Shock X bullet in .224 that is pretty much designed specifically for the 22-250, or 220 swift for big game. Probably mule deer is the limit for how big of an animal you could ethically hunt with this bullet. I don't think Barnes would make a big game bullet in .224 as light as 55 grains unless they were confident it was sufficient. Lets be honest, the tech guys that work for bullet manufacturers know a lot more about this kind of thing than we do. If they think it will work, who are we to say that .224 centerfire cartridges are too small for big game? 
Also, has anyone read P.O. Ackley's HANDBOOK FOR SHOOTERS & RELOADERS? In VOLUME I there is a whole chapter on killing power. A large section of this chapter is devoted to this very topic. The late Mr. Ackley himself felt that high velocity small bore rilfes firing good big game bullets are more than enough for hunting big game. I trust his opinion.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Alright, I have to play my hand here. I was the "tech guy" for one of the above mentioned bullet manufacturer here in Utah for a couple of years, and I will tell you, even with the faith they have in there bullet and advocating lighter weight bullets for game, they do not personaly use or recomend 22 cal bullets for deer no matter what cartridge is pushing it out! That said, I have talked with many people who have used the TSX bullets on deer size game with great success. Most of those people were shooting whitetails on private property and were able to pick thier shots and keep them inside 150 yards. I have even talked with guys who have used the TSX for animals up to big hogs with success. 
Now for the other down side. The 53 gr TSX will not stabilize in most 22-250 or 220 swifts because of the 1 in 14" twist of most barrels. most 223 have at least a 1 in 12" and it will stabilize. The reason they sell them? to make money!!! People buy them for the purpose you are looking for but that doesn't make it the right thing to do. I could go on and on with stories but I will spare you the details and just say, SHOOT A BIGGER GUN!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Good advice there GUNPLAY. I agree shoot a bigger gun and then you dont need to worry about the logistics of it all.
That being said, I am curious how it was working for Barnes GUNPLAY? Can I go down there and ask for "the grand tour"? I have always wanted to see how bullets were made


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

You can call them to do a tour. They try to only do them a couple of nights a month and it is best if you take a group. We used to tour a lot of scout groups etc.
If you really want to know what it is like to work there, we should do it by PM. There is a reason I don't work there anymore! :roll:


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

gunplay,

If you worked there, i am sure you know a lot more than i do. In e-mailing barnes for load data for 22-250 with their lighter weight TSX bullets, they seemed very confident and even "highly reccomend the 55 gr TSX for pronghorn and deer". As far as i know, the 1:14 twist barrels are capable of stabilizing these bullets... the heavier (and consequently longer) bullets come with an * that says "reccomended for 1:10 twist or faster". 
All details aside, if you don't place your shot well, you will lose an animal even if you shoot it with an overbore rifle. Sounds like you had a falling out with Barnes so i can understand that you would slam them like that. Sorry if i sound like a moron, I just like the idea of using something smaller, unlike all the "I only shoot magnums" dudes who would use a .338 edge for cottontails, and say " at least all i have to do is get close and it's dead". 


P.S....Maybe there i should take the opinions i get from Barnes with a grain of salt?...


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

They do recomend you use the TSX for deer and antelope. If you are going to use a 22 cal bullet for game, there is no better bullet for that. I will say that with confidence. The point is, that if given a choice, of a .224 cal and say a .243 cal. use the .243 or bigger. There is a lot of game killed with the 22 cal but you must be very careful with your shot. You don't need a big magnum but just be careful with trying to use small bullets for game. A big game animal is not something to "test" on. I do have alot of faith in the TSX bullets and think any animal can be killed with proper bullet placement. Proper bullet placement is the KEY!!!! If you can be sure of that then go for it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The .223 is a Pea shooter, plain and simple, and should never be used for the taken of anything larger than maybe a coyote! I know, I know, so and so killed a deer with his and my brother in law killed one with his, and on and on it goes, but let me ask you one question, if you own a larger gun why wouldn't you use it, and if you don't have a larger gun, either stop hunting big or buy a larger gun. Certainly, in the hands of a expert shooter that is very careful about shot placement...maybe... but then you get the guys talking about 300, 400, 500 yards shots...not on your best day Mr. average shooter!
As the late great Elmer Keith always said...USE ENOUGH GUN!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

First of all we need to define "big game". Are we talking about elk, a mature mule deer, an antelope, or a southern whitetail deer? There is a vast difference in the size of these animals, and the ranges that they are typically shot. A big Texas whitetail buck might weigh in at 130 pounds on the hoof, and is shot from a blind while feeding on the bait corn less than 100 yards down the road. The 223 would be perfectly adequate in this scenario. A 400 yard cross canyon in the wind shot on an elk or 300 pound mule deer is a decidedly different proposition. We must first decide what and how we are hunting before we declare this or that cartridge adequate or not. It is all in the game that is being hunted.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Big game is clearly defined in every hunting proclamation in the country, I default to their definitions. Things like how far is the shot, etc are never considered when deciding weather an animal is a big game species. Even in the most defined hunting venue, for example shooting from a tower blind over a small feed plot, a whitetail deer is still a big game animal and varing conditions that may alter the shot taking decisions always present themselves. Yes, all the things you mention are qualifiers when determining when to take the shot, and a small underpowered weapon like the .223 simply adds to these qualifiers. The use of a larger more powerful weapon reduces the qualifiers! Why handycap yourself for no good reason. Even this discussion is probably going to encourage some young hunters to take one of these underpowered guns into the field with the resulting needless wounding of animals. I will never indorse the use of the 223, or 22-250, or other so-called high powered .22 rifles for the taking of big game except perhaps in the hands of only the most experienced and seasoned hunter.
Once again... why wouldn't you just USE ENOUGH GUN! :?:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My point is.....once again......with a proper bullet, in the hands of a competent shooter, on SOME of the animals that are classified as "big game", the 223 IS enough gun.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have to sound off on this one. I am with LOKE. I have seen two deer shot with 22-250s and they died! Both good BIG GAME bullets, both great shots. My Grandpa and great uncles hunted with 22 cal rifles all thier lives and killed many deer and a few elk. If you are good with your gun and diciplined about staying within range there is nothing unethical or inhumane about it. I am going to use my 222 mag. to shoot a cow elk this year and I am going to vidiotape it. I will post it on here if I get a shot no matter the outcome!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I killed my first deer with a .222 as a kid in Texas. That deer acted like it was body slammed to the ground the instant I pulled the trigger. Had to dispatch it with a second shot while standing over it, but that first shot put it down hard.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

10yearquest,



You better post that vid! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My wife used my .223 one year before we got her a gun of her own. We used the Federal Premium 60gr Nosler. She had the oppertunity at a two point at about 150 yards. She shot and you could see the shot hit right in the shoulder. He jumped and ran holding his leg up. He left a so so blood trail that we tracked for about a mile but never found him. We looked around the area for two days and bever found another sign of him. I can not be sure but based on what I saw i think the bullet didn't make it very far through the shoulder.

I bought her a 7mm-08 the next year and she has killed everything she has shot at sense. Looking back she should have not gone with a shoulder shot with the .223 but aimed behind the shoulder. I think the .223 can kill deer but there is not much margin for error.

Mark


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

lehi said:


> 10yearquest,
> 
> You better post that vid! :lol: :mrgreen:


 I will. OF course I have to get a shot at something first. My name isnt 10 year quest for nothing. I sure hope I am eating elk this year and not CROW!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > 10yearquest,
> ...


I dont know... that .222 mag might be a bit small for crow! :lol:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont know... that .222 mag might be a bit small for crow! :lol:[/quote]

its Ok fur eastern crows but not fer them ther tougher western crows fer them yall needs a 338 mag. minimum. If'n yall really want um ded uz a peece a die na mite!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> ... a peece a die na mite!


Do you have a brother by the name of Dusten or possibly an English teacher by that name?

:mrgreen:


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I haven't read through this thread all the way, but just wanted to pass along a recent story about a deer getting killed with a .22 (yes twenty-two) this summer.

A few friends were at their Cabin out of state and they had a deer on their property that was severely injured. They called fish and game and discussed it and got permission to finish the deer off and end its suffering. All they had at the cabin was a 22 and the guys wanted to go get a larger caliber from a neighbor or something. The old man quietly says he will take care of it. He goes out in the field and gets as close to the deer as he figures he can (roughly 50 yards away). He is behind the deer, raises up and fires. Hits the deer right in the back of the head and drops it grave yard dead. Pretty amazing to have this happen. 

Now, I of course would never in a million years recommend hunting with a 22. I hunt deer with a 300 win mag, fyi.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

> As the late great Elmer Keith always said...USE ENOUGH GUN!


Actually that should be attributed to author Robert Ruark [1915-1965] who wrote a number of books about Africa and hunting including "Horn of the Hunter" and a collection of some segments of his earlier work compiled into a book entitled "Use Enough Gun".

Elmer Keith certainly was an advocate of large bores - perhaps a result of issues with the poor construction of early jacketed bullets in high velocity rifles, which would sometimes not open, or would overexpand at other times. He certainly seemed to take issue with calibers that have been a proven success including the '06. I'm pretty sure Elmer wouldn't use the .223 on coyotes even!


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I think the .223 round is a great target round, and thats about it. It flies fast and flat for about 250-300 yards. After that it starts dropping a lot and looses energy dramatically. I would never shoot at anything bigger than a yote with a .223 past 250 yards. And if you are going to be hunting within that range you might as well be shooting a 7.62x39. A REAL round.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Got a deer with the .223 last night. It ran about 30 yards before finding its death bed. Using 75 gr match bthp. Destroyed the the liver and other internals. Shot was taken at about 50 yrds. Still think its plenty gun for deer at close range. 200 yds and closer.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK you guys, stop this stupidity...sure a .223 will kill a deer, it will kill a moose for chr**t sake, but why would you make it your choice when there are so many many better choices out there. You can drive a 16p nail with a tack hammer, would you choose that when a nice 22oz framer was available...course not, would you cut your lawn with a pair of scissors while the lawn mower sat idiol...course not, so why, why would you choose to use an underpowered rifle when proven killers are available to use. 
*Don't use a gun that will just kill a deer...use a gun that KILLS the deer.*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Marine, let's see the pics! 


BPturkeys said:


> *Don't use a gun that will just kill a deer...use a gun that KILLS the deer.*


?? Okay, I know you are a Ute fan and having two degrees from the U I am able to understand most dribble from a stuttering drunk ( :mrgreen: :mrgreen: ), but you must have typed this wrong; is it supposed to say ..."wound a deer...use a gun...?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Very interesting article.
> 
> I've been to that shop in Glenrock many times. Glenrock is the prairie dog capital of the world. kinda of a place of legend. It's where the "Red Mist Society" hung out, every year, spring and fall.
> 
> No argument about .223 being big enough here. .223 is illegal for big game in Wyoming, has to be .24 caliber or larger, among some other rules.


Again, a reminder for the many of you from Utah that hunt big game in Wyoming, especially antelope.

Also note the law says a minumum of .*23* caliber (among some other rules) now, not .*24.*

So no .223s, .220s, 22-250s, blah, blah, in Wyoming for big game.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

BP, guess we'll never agree on this one. My wife was the shooter with me on back up with the .308. She is very comfortable with the mini-14/.223 unlike my other larger guns. If you don't wanna shoot a .223 don't. As far as I'm concerned its great :wink: my wife enjoy's shooting it, she's a good shot with it and ammo's cheap so she can practice plenty. It "KILL'S" deer just fine _(O)_ . 

Huge I'll get the pic's up and a report in the big game section tonight gotta get pics off my sis's cam. Oh it was my wifes first big game kill :shock: .


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have given this alot of thought lately and have come to a conclusion on this: Its all about personal choice now isnt it. many years ago people often used calibers that by todays standards are under powered or considered inacurate etc.. 30 carbine 250 savage 30-40 krag
30-30 32-40 257 roberts. the list is probably huge right? Today we have so many calibers to choose from that these kind of whats best or will it discusions are not really logic based but all about emotional and personal chioce. If a cartridge only needed to be logical for the game how many diferent calibers would there be? So the jist of it is use whatever you want. use it well. your not better than smarter or more of a man than so and so because of the caliber you choose. If you look at kills on the board right now the calibers are all different but the results are the same. Happy Hunters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> many years ago people often used calibers that by todays standards are under powered or considered inacurate etc.. 30 carbine 250 savage 30-40 krag
> 30-30 32-40 257 roberts.


Good point! I would prefer my 223 at 200 yards over using a 30-30 at even 50 yards on any day of the week.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Lets put this debate to rest here.
> Since you are the only one that is going to use a .223 for hunting deer this year. If you harvest an animal with a .223, will you please make a post about it and how the performance was? And also post how well it dispatched the animal (fast or slow).I think this should help determine if it is worth it or not.


Many good points posted. Long range shots, the bullets obviously won't have the energy they do up close. On 150 pound whitetail deer the .223 is effective. A .22-250 or .220 Swift has dropped EVERY whitetail in their tracks with vital shots (from head to chest). I have had a 52 grain in the .22-250/.220 Swift velocity ammunition hit the front leg bone, which it broke. The deer did not have an immediate kill as the bullet fragmented but it expired within a minute. I have seen deer run off and take longer to expire being hit with large magnums in the vitals.

The laws in some areas won't allow a small diameter bullet as posted before, even though I think a .22 rimfire will kill about anything (I personally won't use it on BIG game - the .223 even if legal).

I did a test just for my own viewing and I used a .223 with a 40gr VMAX, a 50gr VMAX and a 55gr FMJ. I thought the FMJ would not do a lot of damage and just punch a hole in a deer. I was surprised to see some of them go down in their tracks with 200 yard shots. This may be due to also hitting the front leg and deforming the bullet.

The 50gr VMAX were very effective. The 50gr did not drop the deer in their tracks, they ran about 10-20 yards before dropping unlike the similar size bullets that are approaching 3,800fps.

The 40gr VMAX did the job but deer hit in the lungs would run about 50 yards. I noticed a significant difference. One shot, still did the job but they were not like .22-250 or .220 Swift that will vaporize the chest cavity.

If I am going "deer" hunting, I would not personally pull a .223 for the selection although they do the job. Just personal taste. However if I am coyote hunting or other things and happen to have a .223 and decide there is a particular deer I would like to shoot, it will work. I prefer to shoot deer with archery equipment any way.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nueces said:


> I did a test just for my own viewing and I used a .223 with a 40gr VMAX, a 50gr VMAX and a 55gr FMJ. I thought the FMJ would not do a lot of damage and just punch a hole in a deer. I was surprised to see some of them go down in their tracks with 200 yard shots. This may be due to also hitting the front leg and deforming the bullet.


I may be wrong but isn't it illegal in utah to use a FMJ to hunt with? I believe the law says it has to be a bullet that fragments. I could be wrong though.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Found this:
Utah Admin. Code R657-5-9
You may use a rifle or shotgun to take big game, but your firearm and ammunition must meet the following requirements:
Your rifle must fire centerfire cartridges and expanding bullets.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Nueces said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Ah ... should have clarified, not used in Utah.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nueces said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > Nueces said:
> ...


I figured that, sorry about the fuss!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publication ... unt/means/

Means and Methods 
*Firearms *

Game animals and game birds may be hunted with any legal firearm, EXCEPT:

White-tailed deer, mule deer, desert bighorn sheep, and pronghorn antelope may NOT be hunted with rimfire ammunition of any caliber.

*************************************************

_ There does not appear to be any regulations on the type of bullets ..._


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Nueces said:
> 
> 
> > mikevanwilder said:
> ...


No worries. :mrgreen:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

youtube .223 on wild goats and watch what it does to them. I'm not touting the .223 as a great big game cartridge because these goats are not very big animals but it sure does a number on them.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

223 for deer? The debate rages on. I don't own a 223, but have owned a 222 rem since I was in high school. (class of '58) In those early days I lived and breathed to hunt. Anything. Squirrels, rabbits, and chucks got a lot of attention. I bring this up because the 222 Rem shoots the same size bullets and at about the same speed as the 223. Maybe I can shed a bit of light on the performance of those small bullets on big game? Mostly I shot Hornady spire point 55 grain in my rifle. These are basically varmint bullets, though I never did use any SX (super explosive). I have killed innumerable deer and one 5 point elk with the 222. The first deer I ever shot with it I hit in the backbone about midships. (crappy shot) Ya, it put the deer out of commission and a second shot did the job. One other time I made a body shot (200 yds) and the deer ran away. I went to the spot and found bright red frothy blood, and assumed a lung shot. I tracked it for a mile and it got dark. I guess I killed that deer, but it really irks me to have one run away. Those two shots were the only time I ever shot at the body of a deer again with the 222.

The target was always the *brain* after that. Yes, the 5 point elk dropped immediately to a brain shot. I figured a deers head was as good a target as a rabbit, and I had no problems hitting a rabbit. One memorable 4 point buck, was downhill and about 300 --400 yards. Standing looking at me. I put the cross hairs a bit over his head and squoze off. Splatt! Brain shot! There has to be a bit of luck in a shot like that downhill and no range finder, but I sure felt good.

Sorry to rant on....................

With all that said, would I recommend a 222 or 223 for deer hunting? NO! Get a bigger gun. Maybe a 270.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> I have to sound off on this one. I am with LOKE. I have seen two deer shot with 22-250s and they died! Both good BIG GAME bullets, both great shots. My Grandpa and great uncles hunted with 22 cal rifles all thier lives and killed many deer and a few elk. If you are good with your gun and diciplined about staying within range there is nothing unethical or inhumane about it. I am going to use my 222 mag. to shoot a cow elk this year and I am going to vidiotape it. I will post it on here if I get a shot no matter the outcome!


I know no one wanted to see this thread again but I made a challenging statement and can happily say I did It. No film though the situation just was not right for video. We both were shooting. All I have left to say is that although I took a big gamble, I stuck to what I said about range and dicipline and patience, It paid off today and the results suprised even me. First shot was quartering away right at the back of the ribs mid body. She stood up tall and still like a statue, I racked another round and aimed for where her neck meets her body and down she went. Seconds later my brother shot another cow out of the group. The shot was 230 yards. I had just minutes earlier passed on a 340 yard shot. My bullet was a 55 grain old school nosler zippedo solid base. It hit a rib going in, blew a small hole in the stomach and blasted the lung. The neck shot broke the vertibra and exited. It did the job very well the elk never took another step.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Glad it worked out for you man.


----------

